# [UMTS] Flatrate ohne Bandbreitenlimit



## Conan (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es eine UMTS Flatrate, die nicht gleich nach 5GB Volumen, die Bandbreite auf lächerliches GPRS reduziert?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Flatrate ohne Bandbreitenlimit*



Conan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine UMTS Flatrate, die nicht gleich nach 5GB Volumen, die Bandbreite auf lächerliches GPRS reduziert?




Bei o2 sind es 10GB, aber ganz ohne Begrenzung hab ich es noch nicht gesehen =/


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2010)

wer  lesen  kann ist klar im Vorteil ^^^^

----
Unbegrenztes Datenvolumen für 25 € mtl.
Surfen Sie so viel Sie möchten auf dem Laptop und auf dem Handy
Zu jeder Zeit und an allen Orten
Geschwindigkeits-Drosselung ab 5 GB danach surfen Sie mit GPRS-Geschwindigkeit
------


eine Begrenzung haben alle, viele Provider verschleiern diese angaben vorsätzlich .

gibt es nicht in Deutschland


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2010)

Tjo, glücklicherweise habe ich den Vertrag abgeschlossen als es 10GB waren


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2010)

das ist ja schön für dich !


----------



## Conan (26. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> eine Begrenzung haben alle, viele Provider verschleiern diese angaben vorsätzlich .
> 
> gibt es nicht in Deutschland



Die nennen das alle Flatrate  Super schnelles UMTS usw. Mann kommt aber dann auch schneller an die 5GB Grenze. Ist ja so, als ob man einen BMW M3 mit 10 Liter Tank verkauft.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2010)

5 GB sind auch so schon recht schnell weg auch wenn man keine großartigen  Downloads macht.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bei jeder Dayflat schon mein gig nach kurzer Zeit voll 

Gibt aber nen Trick. Kurz vor 1gig, die grösste Datei laden. Beim aktuellen DL wirkt die Datenbremse noch nicht, egal wie gross der DL ist.

Also am besten. die 2gig DLs bis zuletzt aufheben, und bei 990MB DL Umfang, den Brocken runterladen.


----------



## Conan (27. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich hab bei jeder Dayflat schon mein gig nach kurzer Zeit voll
> 
> Gibt aber nen Trick. Kurz vor 1gig, die grösste Datei laden. Beim aktuellen DL wirkt die Datenbremse noch nicht, egal wie gross der DL ist.
> 
> Also am besten. die 2gig DLs bis zuletzt aufheben, und bei 990MB DL Umfang, den Brocken runterladen.



Ist zwar ein netter Trick aber kaum praxistauglich zum surfen. Hoffentlich kommt dieses Jahr eine *wirkliche* UMTS Flatrate von irgend einem Anbieter.


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Conan schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein netter Trick aber kaum praxistauglich zum surfen. Hoffentlich kommt dieses Jahr eine *wirkliche* UMTS Flatrate von irgend einem Anbieter.


Das wäre schön, ich glaub aber nicht dran. Erstmal ist sowas schweineteuer zu realisieren, dann ist es nahezu unmöglich überall Bandbreite zur Verfügung zu stellen (vor allem in Ballungsräumen) und naja, für den Endkunden wird das eben auch nicht billig. Außerdem wird niemand für etwas richtig Geld ausgeben, das nicht zu 100% funktioniert.

so far


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2010)

Der Trick funktioniert seit späht Sommer nicht mehr ,
um 23.50 einen Mega DL gestartet, wurde angezeigt 55 min als ich dann über
 1 GB statt im IE  plötzlich 8.5 Stunden ,  die Raten war dann auf 56 K Niveau ,
Verbindung getrennt und Neu war dann wieder 
normales  HSDPA da, also den Trick  kennen die 
Provider mittlerweile auch .


----------



## Pixelplanet (27. Januar 2010)

ich frag mich was ihr alle so mit der umts verbindung vor habt...

das ist nicht dazu gedacht um damit riesen dateien zu download sondern eher um mit ausreichender geschwindigkeit zu surfen 

ich könnt auf meinem handy über die umts flat auch den ganzen tag saugen aber warum sollte ich ? macht doch keinen sinn

und so mit täglichem surfen und auf youtube videos schaun kom ich im monat kaum über 400 mb


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Januar 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> ich frag mich was ihr alle so mit der umts verbindung vor habt...
> 
> das ist nicht dazu gedacht um damit riesen dateien zu download sondern eher um mit ausreichender geschwindigkeit zu surfen
> 
> ...




Es gibt immer noch Gebiete ohne DSL, ganz einfach.
Wieso sollte ich mir für 50€ nen ISDN Anschluss besorgen, der nicht mal ansatzweise die Geschwindigkeit erreicht, wenn ich für 22€ UMTS haben kann.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2010)

oder 70 € pro Monat , pro  Tag 2.50 € Tag 1 GB 
macht  für 4 Wochen ca. 28 GB , damit kommt man locker aus  ist nur halt teuer .
bei uns ist auch heute anfang 2010 noch kein DSL in Sicht,auch Kabel Deutschland will nicht ich wohne in einer Großstadt  .Deutschland  -> ist das Entwicklungs Land was Internet UMTS und DSL betrifft   einfach nur vorsintflutlich und Steinzeit.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Der Trick funktioniert seit späht Sommer nicht mehr ,
> um 23.50 einen Mega DL gestartet, wurde angezeigt 55 min als ich dann über
> 1 GB statt im IE plötzlich 8.5 Stunden , die Raten war dann auf 56 K Niveau ,
> Verbindung getrennt und Neu war dann wieder
> ...


 
Ne, geht hier nachwievor. Was allerdings noch härter ist. Ich hab mal ein paar Kombinationen ausgetestet, weil ich um halb 4 bereits wieder auf 65kbit gebremst war. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie, aber irgendwas hab ich gemacht, dass die Bremse rausgeschmissen hat. Ich hab vorhin versehendlich einen meiner DLs gestartet. Was seh ich da, es geht wieder voll Speed.  Hab nun schon wieder 600MB geladen und nix Bremse.

Also entweder ists ein Techprob. von O2 oder ich hab denen ihre Technik irgendwie verwirrt. 


Hab zwecks Rapito, IP Spoofing und Mac Spoofing getestet, vielleicht hängts ja damit zusammen. Ich hab gemerkt, dass mehrere Teilnehmer von O2 die gleiche IP zugewiesen bekommen. Das könnte eventuell ne Schwachstelle sein


----------



## Pixelplanet (27. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Deutschland  -> ist das Entwicklungs Land was Internet UMTS und DSL betrifft   einfach nur vorsintflutlich und Steinzeit.



naja gibt einige die halt das pech haben

bei anderen wie auch bei mir sind sogar 100mbit verfügbar

deshalb ist der umts hype für mich auch nicht so nachvollziehbar


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2010)

tcha nun man hat einen PC und dafür braucht man auch hin und wieder mal Updates , da kann man heute keine Rücksicht mehr  drauf nehmen,
kein Internet , wenn man die Sachen dringend braucht .
Aber Usere Herrn Politiker  haben sich mehr darauf spezialisiert 
auf Vorrats Daten Speicherung und Telefon Internet Überwachung,
als für einen DSL Internet Ausbau zu sorgen .
Und die, die dann gezwungener maßen mit UMTs rein müssen, weil nichts anderes da ist 
werden dann noch aus gebremst  mit Bandbreiten Bremsen und GEZ soll man dann auch noch
dafür zahlen die spinnen doch .


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Und wie stellt du dir vor 80 millionen Leute mit DSL zu versorgen? Vielleicht überlegst du mal was das fürn höllischer Aufwand ist. Wir sind eins der bevölkerungsreichsten Länder der EU, da ist sowas eben nicht so einfach. Und tu mal nicht so wegen ein paar Updates. Herrje die von MS kommen monatlich, die kann man sich auch woanders besorgen. Vielleicht einfach mal das Haus verlassen.

so far


----------



## AchtBit (28. Januar 2010)

Funk wird das Internet dominieren. In ein paar Jahren lachst du drüber, dass Inet mal aus einer Steckdose kam.


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2010)

das glaubt  ein Kollege auch und ich denke  so in 10 Jahren wird es wahrscheinlich kein Kable DSL  mehr geben  weil das im teuer ist überall Kabel zu legen,
als über Funk DSL zu machen,
DSL ist auch vorsintflutliche Technik,
eine Straße weiter liegt DSL hier nicht, 
weil keiner für 4 Bewohner  extra eine DSL Leitung legen will, in der DSL Services und Abzocker Wüste Deutschland ,  ich kann über UMTs alle Netze nutzten hier , egal wie weit der Sende Mast weg ist .
Wenn da mal eine Zelle komplett ausfällt  das hatte ich im Sommer  sucht sich das UMts Stick die nächste  
und es geht weiter wie gehabt  bis darauf das der Empfang etwas schlechter war hat alles normal weiter funktioniert


----------



## rebel4life (31. Januar 2010)

Ohne die 5GB Limitierung gibt es leider keinen Anbieter. 

Demnächst mal schauen, wie das D1 Netz ist, denn ich brauch demnächst wieder mobiles Internet ohne diese 24 Monate Laufzeit, Simplydata ist da gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2010)

Simplydata ist der letzte Schrott !
so wie ich langsam raus bekommen habe 
D1 Netz und HSDPA ist für alle abgeschaltet , da geht nur im Schnecken Tempo UMTs.
Wie in der Steinzeit wo UMTs grade erfunden wurde,
gehen die Kunden von Simplydata  mit langsamer UMTs Geschw. ins Web.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wie wird das eigentlich gehandhabt, mit dem Apple iPad ?
Weil das hat ja UMTS und dann muss doch T-Online eine UMTS Flat bringen oder ?
Wieviel wird die ca. kosten ? 
MfG, Tom


----------



## AchtBit (11. Februar 2010)

via Telefon ins Inet ist nicht das gleiche wie via Funkmodem. Die Tarife unterscheiden sich auch. Telefon Inet ist billiger. Hat jeder Anbieter. O2 z.B 20 Euro im Monat für Tel Surfen


----------



## amdintel (11. Februar 2010)

das ist nich so gut über UMTs über Internet telefonieren , mache Provider haben das gesperrt , mit günstigen Prepet Karten zahlt man 0 Cent/min in alle Netze 24 Stunden z.z.  Internet ist  dann Extra , Tchibo sind mit die teuersten 15 Cent/min.


----------

